# Sheffield Crown Court



## Wrench (Aug 28, 2018)

*History stolen form degenerates excellent report earlier this year*​
*Sheffield Old Town Hall stands on Waingate in central Sheffield, England, opposite Castle Market. The building was commissioned to replace Sheffield's first town hall, which had opened in 1700 to a design by William Renny. This first structure stood by the parish church, on a site with little prospect for extension.

The Old Town Hall was built in 1807-8 by Charles Watson, and was designed to house not only the Town Trustees but also the Petty and Quarter Sessions. The initial building was a five-bay structure fronting Castle Street, but it was extended in 1833 and again in 1866, the most prominent feature was the new central clock tower over a new main entrance that reoriented the building to Waingate. At the same time, the building's courtrooms were linked by underground passages to the neighbouring Sheffield Police Offices.

By the 1890s, the building had again become too small, and the current Sheffield
Town Hall was built further south. The Old Town Hall was again extended in 1896-7 and became Sheffield Crown Court and Sheffield High Court. In the 1990s, these courts moved to new premises, and since at least 1997 to present, the building remains disused.​*
*
Th'explore​*
*So I've wanted to get in here for years, ever since trying but failing to get over the roller shutter cus of little leg syndrome. so armed with new, solid and fresh info I was off early doors after only 4 hours sleep from a day in wales that started at 03.33 but there was no way I was missing this again......three years of looking and knowing that one day I'd have it and looking at that bloody lampost the all the young and fit bexers shimmy up... bastards!!!!*​
*So I met Mr snapt and off we went and bugger me after a little jiggerypokery we were in , I had finally beaten this swine. 
You see youngsters it's not all about upper body strength, beards and steroids, all you need is timing and a little stlye, us old buggers aint outta the game yet!!!!!​*
*It's fair to say I loved this place, after so long a place often is a bit of a let down but not this one.*
























































*Now entry is what can only be described as girth restricted but exit unfortunately involves....errr....well no small amount of bunching, shall we say. Me being slim had few problems but my co explorer kinda got a bit stuck..... a few times and eventually I had no choice to remove him by pulling his feet to much shouting and swearing in a yorkshire twang.​*
*Much fun was had 9/10 from me and hopefully I will return!
Thanks for looking*​


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 28, 2018)

Great work mate! Always a good feeling when you finally get a place done after waiting a while for it to happen. Great to know this place is still on the cards, always fancied seeing it myself.


----------



## Gromr (Aug 28, 2018)

Very nice this one!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 28, 2018)

Ta mate, yes we'll worth a toot.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks mate


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2018)

Lovely photos those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 28, 2018)

That sounds a pretty special explore, brilliantly done!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 28, 2018)

Loved this place sir. Thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 28, 2018)

OMG! Well worth it as your pics are superb. Also been trying to do this one for eons. May be difficult for my goodself as I am not quite so slim of girth!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks HughieD
You'll be reet, give it a go sir


----------



## littleboyexplore (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheffield crown court is an hard fucker to get into...

as HughieD said I've also been trying it for ever.

this concept of "hard to get into" pays off in Sheffield as the bozos who vandalise buildings can't get in, hence the building looking like this

so, very nice pictures, and well done for getting in


----------



## wolfism (Aug 29, 2018)

Good stuff, I've seen a few photos of the comedy access in the past. Photo no.4 is very nice...


----------



## MsMajor (Aug 29, 2018)

Fantastic shots Tbolt!


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Aug 29, 2018)

Wow! Superb shots sir! That is one amazing place


----------



## Lavino (Aug 29, 2018)

Good to see this pop up again. Have fond memories of this place.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 29, 2018)

Good to see this pop up again. Have fond memories of this place.is the clock still accessable.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 29, 2018)

You are right mate it's not been fooked up unlike everything else in Sheff, woolens is a prime example it's been absoultely shagged now

Thanks Mate


----------



## Wrench (Aug 29, 2018)

MsMajor said:


> Fantastic shots Tbolt!



Thank you nice lady x


----------



## Wrench (Aug 29, 2018)

littleboyexplore said:


> Sheffield crown court is an hard fucker to get into...
> 
> as HughieD said I've also been trying it for ever.
> 
> ...






You are right mate it's not been fooked up unlike everything else in Sheff, woolens is a prime example it's been absoultely shagged now

Thanks Mate


----------



## Wrench (Aug 29, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Good stuff, I've seen a few photos of the comedy access in the past. Photo no.4 is very nice...


Thank you comedy access is always good fun


----------



## Wrench (Aug 29, 2018)

Lavino said:


> Good to see this pop up again. Have fond memories of this place.is the clock still accessable.



I think it is but access is a bit narky but we didn't have much time mate


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 30, 2018)

Some lovely pictures there.love the mood to them mate.we were lucky here about four yrs ago.walked in a door and out of the door again.heard it was sealed sharply though


----------



## Wrench (Aug 30, 2018)

Ta mikey, no such luck mate I still have a fecker of a bruise on mi beer belly lol


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 30, 2018)

Very nice and piccies at your usual high standard.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 31, 2018)

Ey up, thanks judders and nice to see your still out there sir


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey Tbolt every dog has it's day...congrats it was well worth the agro getting in there and nurture your bruised beer belly, be proud of it, show it to all (don't get urself nicked though)...you and Snapt were not alone in there, you took a drop kick of hit for the "We're not fookin dead yet urbex crew" much respect 
I knocked myself out hitting the deck from them dam shutters and landing on my mates camera gear breaking his lens, luckily Sheffield has one of the few remaining camera shops so that was sorted once out, take comfort from my pain at the courts too, unfortunately the camera shop could do nowt for me head.

Luvly jubbly shots too Tbolt!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 31, 2018)

Ey up mate and yes I heard about your err demolition tumble tonight tbh lol
Thanks mate. 
Take care chuck x


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 2, 2018)

Haha being small for sure has its advantages with this hobby! Nice report man, thank you!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks jat. And you are quite right. Lol


----------



## smiler (Sep 3, 2018)

Well shot, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Sep 4, 2018)

Cheers smiler.


----------



## yvettelancaster (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice one and brill pics


----------



## Gsxrwayne (Mar 3, 2019)

Great pics would love to have a look in there


----------



## Wallasey (Mar 9, 2019)

I remember the Shutter well, most of all I thought my partner was taking the shutter with her on the way out. Woke up all of Sheffield.

Great set of snaps fella


----------



## Wrench (Mar 10, 2019)

yvettelancaster said:


> Nice one and brill pics



Thank you.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 10, 2019)

Lol cheers mate


----------



## Tamatama (Mar 16, 2019)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------

